# USC-SCA Application Help



## Nate (Mar 14, 2020)

Sup y'all, last night I finished some work on my visual sample and my artist statement for the USC-SCA Application. I could use some critiques and opinions on them. I don't really feel to confident on my Artist Statement, but I digress. 

Thanks, y'all. 

P.S. The formatting maybe a little off, I typed everything on my phone.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 14, 2020)

Nate said:


> Sup y'all, last night I finished some work on my visual sample and my artist statement for the USC-SCA Application. I could use some critiques and opinions on them. I don't really feel to confident on my Artist Statement, but I digress.
> 
> Thanks, y'all.
> 
> P.S. The formatting maybe a little off, I typed everything on my phone.


Have you seen this article?














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Nate (Mar 14, 2020)

I just read the article. I'm definitely gonna re-write my artist statement. Thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 14, 2020)

Nate said:


> I just read the article. I'm definitely gonna re-write my artist statement. Thanks!



That interview was amazing.  Glad you're finding it useful. They're in the forums too if you have more questions.


----------

